# Is not peeing for 8 hours a bad thing?



## CBar

I'm a big water guy. drink it all the time. I also love juicing; apples, oranges, carrots, peaches, mangos, whatever. So today I go out on the bike around noon, do 60 miles, get home around 4 pm (yea, I'm old and slow). I drank a 20 oz Gatorade, and water, beforehand, and 2 28 oz bottles (1 mainly 'rade and the other water) during the ride. Felt great most of the ride, a little tired the last 10 miles, but not bad. Kinda warm out, but cloudy. 

It's now 8 pm, no pee pee.

When I got home I downed some more Gatorade and for the past hour a bunch of water. I ate dinner with some white wine. Still no pee pee. I feel great!

Did I dehydrate myself?

Thoughts, please.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*get weighed*

If you haven't peed for 8 hours, it's a virtual guarantee that you're significantly dehydrated unless this is your normal pattern, in which case you must have a 32 oz bladder. The standard message from coaches and trainers for at least 20 years has been that if you're not getting up once per night to pee, then you're dehydrated - that is every 4 hours and it's at night! The simplest thing to do is weigh yourself before the ride, and then weigh yourself after the ride. For each lb. of weight you've lost, drink 24 oz of water (2.6 liters per kg of weight loss). Drink like a fish dude, or you'll head down a very unpleasant path of physical discomfort, cramps, and kidney stones (if you're chronically dehydrated).


----------

